# why we love 'em (pic)



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Today was one of those beautiful sunny December days. It was cold but beautiful. We were mucking out the barn and everybody is bred so we turned the whole herd out together. After the buck inspected everyone :laugh: they settled down and just hung together.
This is not everybody but most of them. I just went to have a look and they were all chewing their cud. Made me warm and fuzzy. :angelgoat:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WHat a cute pic :thumb: It's a lot of work, but seeing them happy and healthy makes it all worth while :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Yup it's nice to watch your herd, and know your work has paid off! It's my stress relief working in the barn :wink:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a happy and content looking group of goaties!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

They all do look happy. It is a good day when that happens.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....so content.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice happy goat family


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanx everybody cuz happy contented goats are what we are striving for. :book:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

What a cool picture! I love those moments when you can relax and think "I have done a great job!" 

Your girls look lovely and happy!

When are all your kids due?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, sweet!  


> Made me warm and fuzzy. :angelgoat:


I know the feeling!


----------

